# Need tips on photo



## aggromere (Apr 10, 2009)

here is a photo i took of one of my pens.  I have a digital camera that can zoom 5x and is 10 megapixels.  I dont know much else about it.  It had a pre-setting for food and that is what I used.

I need to work on how I set them up before i shoot them. 

Also, how do I get the glare out of the picture.

I learned a new thing the last couple of days.  If you start out making pens and you want to sell them on the internet you become a photographer and web administrator instead of a pen turner.  LOL


----------



## wb7whi (Apr 10, 2009)

Your display would be better if the background didnt show, otherwise your composition is fine. You could have draped the mat or what ever it is over a brick to create a wall back there then set your pens up. Go to the forum that has folks displaying their pens and study what they are doing.

The glare can be reduced by using a light tent. Simple enough to make. Make a cubic frame out of pvc and throw a sheet over it. Light it from the outside with 2 or 3 floods and that should fix ya up. 

For pictures that you are going to put on the web you will need software to reduce the amount of content of the picture. Especially with a 10meg camera. You will need to reduce your pictures to a file size of 50 or 80k so that they will load faster. Remember, there are still folks out there with dial-ups. Also, reduced pictures will display fine as there is more material in a print then the monitors can handle anyway.

I would recommend a good photo editing software package that will clean up your photos, allow you to adjust your exposure and colorbalance and allow you to reduce the content as well.

Photoshop Elements 7 and Microsoft digital editor pro are some of the highend packages but there are freebies out there that might get the job done. Check out some of the other threds in this forum.


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is a great FREE photo editing program . It's small and easy to use but is as powerful as many high end photo programs . I've been using it for years and often choose it over Photoshop CS for editing and retouching my photos .
http://www.irfanview.net/ . It handles almost all known file types and with plug-ins it can do allot more then just basic photo editing .


----------



## Neal Addy (Apr 11, 2009)

This might help.

Photographing Your Work


----------

